# Anyone put down a deposit for one of these?



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/1/11344028/tesla-model-3-first-ride-impressions


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I looked at the expensive Tesla. The "affordable" model was not yet out. I ruled it out because:

1. For the price of the one expensive model I could buy three hybrids. I needed only two (one for the taxi, one for TNC)

2. I park on the street. While I could run a cord from the house and put up poles to take it over the sidewalk and clear it so that even someone on a bicycle could get by it, likely some punks will see it and unplug it, or something.


This one would be allright. I suspect that the two-hundred something mile range would be somewhat less with lights on, wipers on and air condition on. but, if it gets half that, likely it would be enough.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

While I think it would be awesome to have one, I am unwilling to put a deposit down, sight unseen with no firm delivery date for something that may or may not be great. Tesla has gotten to fanboy (or fangirl) status, I stay away from things that are hyped till I have a chance to make up my own mind.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

1. I put down a $1000 refundable deposit. 

2. The car pictured above is tesla model s


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Tesla model 3


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tesla has a low rating.
Leaks,rattles,bad seals,poor body/ finish workmanship.
See consumer reports.
For a car this expensive,there should be quality.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

If chevy or dodge made this same exact car, it wouldn't get half the buzz that it does as a tesla. Average looking, in my opinion. Nothing special. You'd have to be nuts driving one of these things for uber and their poverty level rates. And gas is cheap these days, I don't get why people are so hung up on fully electrics. I know it's not a flavor of the month anymore, but just buy a hybrid if you're worried about gas.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> If chevy or dodge made this same exact car, it wouldn't get half the buzz that it does as a tesla. Average looking, in my opinion. Nothing special. You'd have to be nuts driving one of these things for uber and their poverty level rates. And gas is cheap these days, I don't get why people are so hung up on fully electrics. I know it's not a flavor of the month anymore, but just buy a hybrid if you're worried about gas.


Gas will not be cheap forever. It will eventually go up. Besides, my tesla won't be ready by 2018. And if situation changes, I can always get my deposit back.

One more thing. That car will not be used for uber.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Gas will not be cheap forever. It will eventually go up. Besides, my tesla won't be ready by 2018. And if situation changes, I can always get my deposit back.


Maybe, maybe not. Regardless, I really hope you won't be destroying that car driving for uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like a Mazda 3.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Chevy has the Bolt EV and will be out this summer with the same range as the Tesla. Also, the $7500 tax credit will still be available. When the 3 comes out in 2018 for most on the preorder list, the tax credit will have expired due to the 200,000 sold by the manufacturer. 

That's if Tesla is still around in 2 years.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

njn said:


> That's if Tesla is still around in 2 years.


What signs show they might not be?


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

It is too nice (and expensive) to be driven as an Uber car.


----------

